# foldingbikes.co.uk



## Pottsy (7 Aug 2009)

Anyone used this website to order a bike? It seems to be a part of Avon Valley Cyclery.

I thinking of ordering a bespoke Brompton and they have a free s-type bag offer there so I was thinking of using them. Just checking no-one has had a bad experience.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CharlieB (8 Aug 2009)

I've not encountered them before, so I can't comment on their efficiency or customer service. What I would say from experience is don't attach too much credence to the 4-6 weeks delivery time quoted on their site for a bespoke Brompton. A lot of people are now in their 4th month of waiting from other suppliers.


----------



## byegad (8 Aug 2009)

I've used Avon Valey and they are one of the good guys.


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Aug 2009)

CharlieB said:


> I've not encountered them before, so I can't comment on their efficiency or customer service. What I would say from experience is don't attach too much credence to the 4-6 weeks delivery time quoted on their site for a bespoke Brompton. A lot of people are now in their *4th month of waiting* from other suppliers.



La la la la la, TheDoctor can't hear you!!!!!!
[/fingers in ears]

Been waiting a couple of months myself now. Humph!!!!
That's from Wheelies as an insurance replacement.


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Aug 2009)

Brilliant...

I had a frame failure on my Airnimal.

Posted back, stripped, frame replaced, and sent back within ten days!

So they also have the follow up as well.

However unless you have a large wallet....

"STAND AWAY from the bike shop!"

I have visited on three occasions and now have a Birdy, a Brompton and an Airnimal to prove it!


----------

